# Need your input:  My kids UPDATED: with pics after clipping #17



## fanov8 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi everyone!  I'm new to the board but have been lurking through the threads for a couple of weeks now!  I finally got brave enough to post pictures of my kid's.  Two of them are 11 weeks old and one is 7 weeks old.  They are all 3 LaMancha's.  I have the papers to register them, however I don't know what to put for colors.  Could you guys help me out please?! LOL  Also, how do they look as far as size?  Are they big enough for their age?  Do they look too skinny?  I am new to goats so I really appreciate any info that you all can give me.  I want to do what is right for them, so please don't worry about hurting my feelings   At what age to I need to trim their feet?  And how exactly do I do that? lol  Do they seem to be good quality LaMancha's?  Will I be able to show them or are they not really show quality?  I love them to pieces either way. LOL, I feel like the Pied Piper when I go outside because they follow me everywhere!  Any input would be great!  Thanks


Little Man - 11 weeks - Wether










Daisy - 7 weeks - Doe









Trixie - 11 weeks - Doe


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 29, 2011)

..............


----------



## warthog (Apr 29, 2011)

I am no expert either, so with regard to colour description I can't help you.

I have never had Lamancha goats, but I would say they all look fine, Trixie perhaps could do will filling out a little more, but then some are just a little slower than others.

I don't think you have anything to worry about.

Hooves can and do grow pretty quick, I think the 'rule of thumb' is to check about every four weeks or so.

I am sure more expertise will be along shortly.


Good luck - they are really nice looking goats.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 29, 2011)

The first I'm thinking is an abbreviated buckskin, but Kate (Helmstead) can tell you for sure when she's back from the show.  The second is gold, the third is probably black, possibly chocolate.  My buck throws chocolate kids and is chocolate himself, but they appear almost black as kids.  Love the long neck on Daisy!  Congrats on your new babies.


----------



## chandasue (Apr 29, 2011)

Lamanchas are so sweet. Maybe just describing what you see... 1. Light tan with white facial stripes, and black dorsal and shin stripes.   2. Orange or gold. 3. Black or dark chocolate (hard to tell from the picture.)

Edit: I don't show goats but I think they look lovely. They don't seem skinny to me. Trim their hooves as needed until you get a feel for how often to do it. It all depends on what they have to wear them down. I trim mine about every 2 and a half months and that's putting it off as long as I can without having to go back and touch up a couple weeks later.


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 29, 2011)

The first one looks fairly close to chamoisee to me. (or you could just  call her "tan") The second I'd call "gold" and the third black. 

They look to be healthy and in good condition. It's hard to judge their size from the photos, but I'd say they're doing good. 

I love LaManchas. And their nubby little ears.


----------



## julieq (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice healthy looking kids!


----------



## elevan (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## fanov8 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  And yes, they are sweet little ones.  They crack me up sometimes!  My husband laughs and says that I'm the only person in the world to have a lap goat.  They all love to curl up on my lap and take a nap.  Today I trimmed their feet for the 1st time and they all did fantastic!  Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 30, 2011)

fanov8 said:
			
		

> My husband laughs and says that I'm the only person in the world to have a lap goat.


Nope, I've got several.  LaManchas are like that for the most part.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 30, 2011)

..............


----------



## fanov8 (May 4, 2011)

I'll be sure to tell him that I don't have the only lap sitters!


----------



## elevan (May 4, 2011)

My bucklings Snickers and Ranger fight over lapsitting too!


----------



## Ariel301 (May 4, 2011)

The goat in my photo is now an 80 pound lap buck. And unfortunately, his most favorite thing ever is to have his beard scratched and played with. Yuck! But I love him so much I do it anyway.


----------



## PJisaMom (May 5, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> The goat in my photo is now an 80 pound lap buck. And unfortunately, his most favorite thing ever is to have his beard scratched and played with. Yuck! But I love him so much I do it anyway.


LOL!  Everytime I see that picture I think "What a pretty girl!"


----------



## fanov8 (May 5, 2011)

PJisaMom said:
			
		

> Ariel301 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I thought the same thing!  LaMancha's are just too pretty!


----------



## fanov8 (May 11, 2011)

Just thought I would update this since I gave my kids their first trim jobs today.  Keep in mind that this is the first time I have ever clipped a goat so please understand that when you see them   They all three did really well!  I was so proud of them!  This is a learning experience for all 4 of us.  Anyhow, here are a couple new pics of them today.  I can't believe how much their colors changed after clipping them!  Little Man is the one that floored me!

Edited to ask if you coud get a better idea of their colors 

Here is Daisy:







And here is Little Man, Trixie and Daisy:


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 11, 2011)

I really like Daisy!  She's going to be nice.  Great job!


----------



## Ariel301 (May 11, 2011)

They look very nice!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 12, 2011)

I've never clipped a goat before, and knowing me all manner of things would go wrong. It looks like you did really well!

And my first little Boer guy born really loves to sit and cuddle (or dance, now that he's a bit older) on my lap.
I miiiiight need to correct that before he thinks that all 100lbs of him is welcome to do a little dance on my legs.


----------



## fanov8 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  The clipping went much better than I thought it would.  If I could just figure out how to make their little tails look cute I'd be doing OK.


----------



## currycomb (May 12, 2011)

you hold the end of the tail, and cut straight across. the tail looks like a paintbrush, really flashy


----------



## currycomb (May 12, 2011)

went back and looked at your pics. after you cut the hairs straight across, clip the side hairs on the tail just like the body


----------

